# Muddy gravel driveway



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

The area should be graded to provide Drainage,...
If it can't drain off,.. It'll Never get much Better...

Btw,...
Filling it with Gravel is better than using dirt,+ capping that with gravel...


----------



## Ack (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help in this and my other thread. He's actually decided now that he's going to run a tinhorn under this area of the driveway to allow drainage from another low spot in our yard. He says this should raise up the low area in the driveway too. Wish me luck!


----------



## jpsmith (Jan 29, 2009)

If water is pooling there, then yeah, drainage must be addressed. But I'd like to mention that there will be times - such as right now after a whole winter's worth of snow & ice melted away in two days - that it will still be muddy and spongy. Right now my gravel driveway is a bit of a mess with mud coming through when I drive on it. I don't have a drainage issue; this is on a slope. Each spring for the past three years since laying the gravel I have put down more gravel to address the muddy areas and it gets a little better each time. Eventually so much gravel will be smooshed into the mud in the trouble spots that it will reach a sort-of gravel saturation point and the mud won't be so much of a problem anymore. The number of trouble spots now is far fewer than it was a few years ago. It's just one of the joys of having a gravel driveway.


----------

